# Làm đẹp với Proteoglycan từ sụn mũi cá hồi



## nasol (14/6/19)

Với những công dụng được công nhận, proteoglycan là một nguyên liệu cực kỳ đắt đỏ tại thời điểm bắt đầu sử dụng. Vào thời điểm đó, nguồn duy nhất tách chiết ra nguyên liệu này từ động vật có vú, là sụn phế quản của gia súc. Tuy nhiên với dịch bò điên lan rộng, nguyên liệu từ nguồn này không còn được sử dụng. Với những nguồn nguyên liệu khác thì cũng có vấn đề riêng như bệnh lở mồm ở lợn, cúm gà ở gia cầm…

Nhưng với động vật biển thì không có vấn đề nào, nó được coi thực sự an toàn. Với nguồn nguyên liệu là sụn mũi cá hồi từ vùng Hokkaido, protoglycan được tách chiết, tinh chế đặc biệt có hàm lượng cao, có thể phân tán thành dạng lỏng ở nồng độ khoảng 12.5%, phù hợp với các dòng sản phẩm mỹ phẩm làm đẹp.

*Cơ chế hoạt động của Proteoglycan trên da.*

_*Tác dụng giữ ẩm*_* hiệu quả:* Proteoglycan là một loại glycoprotein, có cấu trúc nhân protein ở giữa liên kết với các chuỗi đường (glycan) xung quanh. Các phân tử glycan này giống như lớp lông vũ xung quang hạt nhân, có tác dụng giữ nước rất tốt. Khả năng giữ nước của proteoglycan cao gấp 1.3 lần so với acid hyaluronic.


_*Làm trắng da, kích thích tái tạo da*:_ Proteoglycan còn hoạt động như một yếu tố tăng trưởng ở dưới da. Tác dụng kích thích sản sinh ra tế bào da mới, giúp da nhanh được tái tạo phục hồi.





*Tác dụng chính của Proteoglycan với da.*

Giữ ẩm da hiệu quả (khả năng giữ ẩm cao hơn 30% so với acid hyaluronic).
Cải thiện da khô ráp hiệu quả.
Chống oxy hóa da, ngăn ngừa lão hóa da.
Giảm nếp nhăn da.
Tăng sản xuất collagen dưới da.
Giúp trắng da.
Hoạt động như yếu tố tăng trưởng EGF, kích thích tái tạo tế bào da, giúp da sáng tự nhiên.
*Liều khuyến cáo.*
Proteoglycan nên được sử dụng với hàm lượng từ 2% trở lên trong các dạng bào chế như kem bôi da, lotion, serum…


----------



## quỳnh trang (27/12/19)

không biết có hiệu quả không nhỉ


----------

